
Why Devs (Should) Like Estimates - indentit
https://stackoverflow.blog/2019/10/23/why-devs-should-like-estimates/?cb=1
======
amflare
I mean, sure. If estimates were used to build timelines, rather than managers
trying to negotiate estimates smaller to fit preexisting timelines. And if
estimates were used according to their definition, rather than as deadlines
passed down from God Himself to beat developers with for failing to be
"productive enough". And if management honored scope and didn't try to creep
more features into an existing scope with a reasonable estimate. And if
estimates were treated as an expert opinion, rather than an option that was up
for discussion. And if...

Then sure, they would be a good thing that we all would like. But this is the
real world and things go wrong. And as such, until management allows estimates
to be as flexible as they expect their developers to be, estimates will
continue to be a hellish experience that never work and leaves everyone more
miserable than before.

